# Exotic (!) Pets (only)



## dfr (Jun 3, 2005)

How about posting your pix of non-mainstream pets. Cats, dogs, and parrots are nice, but what else do you have? 
*ALL the links are gone *


----------



## forgottenskies (Jun 6, 2005)

Does my South american Cichlids count? These are my Turqiouse severums liplocking.

*Link gone *


----------



## LittleMan (Jul 21, 2005)

I used to take care of this little lady.







Unfortuniately I can't find the pictures of my snakes... I know they are in my computer somewhere... :er:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## doenoe (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, i got this:

2 female bearded dragons Bep and Truus
*Link gone *

And an emperor scorpion with various names, i just call it Voodoo most of the time
*Link gone *

And im getting ready to get an Ball Python


----------



## Ravenscroft (Sep 15, 2005)

Heres one of my crested geckos
*Link gone *


----------



## Fiona (Sep 16, 2005)

:heart: Im digging these pets of everyones. Those snakes are very sexy.


----------



## speciespython (Sep 16, 2005)

ok...better add to this....
oh...and nice reptiles everyone! :thumbup: 
not very good pics....the first 3 arethrough glass   

my bearded dragon, Eddy...




my other bearded dragon, Hamlet...




my Victorian Carpet python, George...




my other Victorian Carpet python, Juliet...





and just for fun 'a crickets last view' , pic of Eddy





i hope fish don't count; my parents own a aquarium....with marine  
lol

laura


----------



## doenoe (Sep 16, 2005)

I got a new exotic pet, its a Ball Python
I just got this girl about a month ago, she is about 30cm i guess. Never measured her though.

*Link gone *


----------



## lsasseville (Oct 3, 2005)

Here are my babies. They are sugar gliders and i am pretty sure they fit in the exotics...lol

*ALL the links are gone *


----------



## jadin (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow! I've never heard of Sugar Gliders, but for being 'exotic' they sure are cute!

Here's some baby squirrels I almost adopted. Was going to right up until the local wildlife agent came and took them away. Apparantly it's illegal to keep them as pets.

*Link gone *


----------



## LizM (Oct 14, 2005)

jadin said:
			
		

> Here's some baby squirrels I almost adopted. Was going to right up until the local wildlife agent came and took them away. Apparantly it's illegal to keep them as pets.


It is??!?!?  Man, lots of folks around here break the law then!  It's standard practice to adopt the babies from any nests that get knocked down when clearing land around here.  You know, those little buggers have sharp claws - can still feel them through denim when they start chasing around your legs like they were a tree truck!!!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone else keep exotic pets as well?
Miss Priss (Bearded Dragon)
*Link gone *
Xander (Argentine Black and White Tegu)




Aidan (Argentine Black and White Tegu)




Some of my leopard geckos (all have names...just too many to list...I actually breed these)
My favorite breeding group




Some holdback girls




Some juvies




Cute pic of one of the juvies




Holdback girl getting weighed...hehe
*Link gone *
Spencer, my ball python
*Link gone *
Sammy, my blue crowned conure





That's not all of my animals...hehe, and more are coming soon. I love my reptiles, and couldn't live without them.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2008)

I used to have a couple beardies, three snakes and a veiled chameleon.  They were great.  Before we moved, we found good homes for all of them, via our local herp society.


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 13, 2008)

yay for exotics!!!
I have 7 parrots. 
I love them immensly!!!
They are so fun to photograph!


----------



## KamaKazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

Pictures!!! What kind of parrots do you have?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

We have these two:












Yes. They are two different ones, though both the same kind (Taiwanese Beauty Snakes), and they don't usually go "walkies" on the lawn, they did it just that once... (But I have many, many more photos of them! Taken indoors, either in their terrarium, or when they got taken out to get petted and stroked! )


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

One more... had been posted earlier, but I'm just stumbling across it ...

"Burb!"


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 19, 2008)

Took me a while to find this one again, but this is what I wanted to put up here, too: First portrait of one of our two snakes.


----------



## matic08 (Jun 20, 2008)

My bearded dragon, No clever name for her I just call her "Dragon"


----------



## LunarFlame (Jun 25, 2008)

Here are some of my more exotic pets, I hope they count 

Zoogle, one of my parrot fish





And depending on where you live, Ferrets can be more or less "exotic"

Sophie





George


----------



## LynziMarie (Jun 25, 2008)

Ready? here we go!!

here are my exotics!!

Oskar (Congo African Grey)





Mischa (Cockatiel)





Pepe (Red Lored Amazon-Foster)





Kiwi (Female Ecelctus-Foster)





Mack (Cockatiel)





Sonnie (Sun Conure)





Aiden (White Capped Pionus)





They're all rescues, with the exception of Aiden and Mischa... I love my birdies!! 

and because they're adorable!!
(Mischa is the youngest one)


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## davlin47 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello to all

I appreciate those people who love these exiotic creatures, Keep it up ,But i cant like them

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah, I can tell you DID find some pics of our snakes then. Good. 
Could I find a newer one to add to this thread? Let me look, just so it get's a bit updated...

A series of pics here:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





I used to call that little snapshot series "Strange things happening in our hall".


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of the snakes my cousin used to have:


----------

